# Great Deals on Rice Lake, Ontario Spring fishing.



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

If you are looking for an affordable weekend away this spring with the family or "the guys". Check out some of the packages available during the Rice Lake Fishing Festival in Ontario.
Great deals are being offered by the resorts involved with the festival.
Plan a trip with the gang for a weekend. Some deals include boat rentals, festival buttons, gas, etc.
Work out the price per person/per night and you might find yourself planning a trip to Rice Lake, Ontario, this Spring during the festival for a fun weekend away and enjoy some amazing fishing. 
The $69,000 in tagged prize fish might be interesting as well. 



http://www.ricelakespringfishingfestival.ca/?q=packages


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info:
Going to Idaho for two weeks maybe later in the year or next year
I know Rice lake is famous for blue gills,what else?
Would like to take the wife on a nice fishing trip.


----------



## boutdun (Nov 6, 2010)

after going there for years we finally hung it up,the fish were smaller an mostly sunfish an crappies,while you could still fill the boat,the size an variety made up our mind for us


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

Rice lake is famous for it's panfish. It has been called the best panfish lake in North America. Sunfish, Crappie and Perch will keep you busy all day.
Recently the walleye fishing has gone through the roof. With a couple of flood springs in the area, the walleye spawning rate was great. The lake is full of 2-3lb walleye right now. We had 50-60 fish days last spring, find a weedline in 7-10 feet, throw a jig or crankbait and hold on. 
While the lake did see a downturn several years back due to things like the introduction of Zebra mussels, it has rebounded, big time.
New regulations have been introduced and the fishing has been outstanding.
During the festival; walleye, perch, crappie and sunfish are being tagged as prize fish. The bass season opens later in June but Rice has always been known as a premier bass lake with strong populations of Largemouth and Smallmouth. Throw in Musky, catfish, carp and the lake lives up to its fame. More fish per acre than any lake in Ontario.

So boutdun if you have not been here in a couple of years, you might want to check back in, we would love to see you return.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

boutdun said:


> after going there for years we finally hung it up,the fish were smaller an mostly sunfish an crappies,while you could still fill the boat,the size an variety made up our mind for us


My family and I go for 2 week's every year. Last year the fish were quite a bit bigger than what we were catching a few year's ago.


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone:

We have a new redesigned website. One of the features is a forum. It might have a few quirks but the only way to find out is get it up and running. Drop by, register and have a look around. If something doesn't work, let me know.

http://www.ricelakes...val.ca/?q=forum

This forum will be used for festival updates, questions, Rice Lake fishing info and general fishing chat.

I can only hope that we offer the quality that is found here.


----------



## notmuchtime (Aug 6, 2002)

Site isn't accessible as of 10 am today.


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm not sure why it was not working, possibly the web designer working on something.

Try this link.

http://www.ricelakespringfishingfestival.ca/?q=forum


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

We been having issues on the new forum with Internet Explorer users. 

Most of the website seems fine but the forum does not seem to work very well. No problems with Google Chrome or Firefox browsers.

We are working on it and I will keep you updated.

Looking forward to a great festival this spring on Rice Lake, Ont.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

When is the festival? Is there now a limit on sunfish abd walleye? I fished it about 13 years ago. Went with a bucnh of guys. Might consider taking the family there instead of Northern Ontario.


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

The festival is May 14-June 19, 2011. 
Your right about the new regulations and they have been helpful. The fishing has been fantastic. The last couple of years the walleye fishing, has been incredible, the lake is full of 2-3 lb fish. 
The festival is running right in the prime season. The weeds are fresh, the water is clear and the baitfish are shallow. 
The other nice thing is the festival discounts being offered by the resorts. Check out the Specials section of the website for details.

http://www.ricelakespringfishingfestival.ca/?q=packages

Also if you are bringing the family look into the three kids fishing days being held during the festival. May 21, May 28 and June 11 at different locations around the lake. Lots of kids prizes and fun for the family and any proceeds will be donated to charity.

We hope to see you this spring. You just might catch a tagged prize fish and have to tow a prize boat home with you.


----------



## mudshark78s (Feb 9, 2011)

only reason I went there was to keep my days in country under 35 for the year, working in afganistan
If you don't need to go there stay home and feed our economy ,SEA WEED LAKE , was a dissapointment, stayed at lloyds place and no one came in with anything but dinks for the week in september I was there. beautiful country don't get me wrong, our lakes produce as many fish . save your money 10 dollars for a six pack....eh


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

Filmed Spring 2010 for walleye.






Crappie and Bluegill clip.


Yes the lake has weeds but that's why it has so many fish, good habitat.
September can be tough as the lake cools down and turns over but that happens everywhere lakes freeze. Sorry you didn't enjoy your trip. I travel to the US 8-10 times a year, that's why I check this board for fishing info, if I can return some good spots or info... I'm glad to help.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

There are a TON of gill's in Rice Lake, I don't know anywhere in MI that you can consistantly catch that many fish. We literally catch as many as we want every time we go out. Keep up the report's Michael! I know it has been really hard in the past to find any kind of fishing report's for Rice Lake on the web...


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

If you have been having problems with the Rice Lake Festival forum using Internet Explorer, drop back for a visit.
We seem to have resolved the problem without contacting NASA. 

The lake if free of ice now and the panfish are starting to stage in the warm backwater areas. Tons of action ahead...and a few fish frys. :chillin:

http://www.northumberlandtoday.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?archive=true&e=3076441


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

Panfish action is heating up.

Crappie and Bluegills are starting to stack up in the warmer backwater areas. We were in a back channel and the water literally moved ahead of us when we pushed towards the back. No need to cast, just drop you jig back in the water. 
50 degree main lake, 58 in back of channel and loaded.

Gotta love spring action.


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

I spent the last two days on Rice with some good friends and the bite is on. 
Non stop action on good Crappies and Gills. We even targeted some perch and drilled those as well. 
Water temp is creeping up around 57 and the bite is on. 
Lots of crappie up to 14 inches and some gills pushing 10 inches but the action was incredible. Bring extra packages of tubes and grubs and as they get worn out. We had fish going on shallow flats, weedlines in 6 feet and everything in between. 

Of course we had a surprise visitor in 3 feet of water on a crappie tube but after a short tussle she was left to terrorize the panfish.







[/IMG]

Walleye season opens on Rice Lake this Saturday May 14 and everything is pointing to an outstanding spring season.

Get your button at any of the retailers around the lake and try your luck for over $69,000 in prizes. 

http://www.ricelakespringfishingfestival.ca/


----------



## Michael_Brown (Feb 1, 2011)

I know we have a lot of groups coming from Michigan and other northern states over the next few weeks. We would like to welcome you to Rice Lake and here are a couple of photos of the tagged fish you will be looking for. Get ready for some great fishing, the anglers yesterday at the start of the festival were hammering walleye on weed edges and gravel points. The crappie, sunfish and perch are shallow and biting.








[/IMG]










Good Luck!


----------

